# Crossfit?



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone else ever done this? I'm starting out Monday; I've had a few friends get involved with this, and every last one of them

a) loves it and
b) lost a ton of weight on it.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Kung said:


> Anyone else ever done this? I'm starting out Monday; I've had a few friends get involved with this, and every last one of them
> 
> a) loves it and
> b) lost a ton of weight on it.


a) I have done it. I loved it.
b) I decided that it was really intense, and that wasn't what I wanted because my life was pretty intense at the time. So I totally could see myself doing it at another time.
c) Seems to be great for building muscle, which is always good for weight loss.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

My BIL & SIL are doing this with their (3) children. They said it is so intense they could not stand up after 15 minutes. It has been a week for them now and they love it. It is football training from what I am to understand.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, I'm done with my second session, and suffice to say that yeah, when I'm done, gravity has a much greater effect on you. 

Each of the exercises in and of themselves aren't terribly hard; for instance, one of them is called "junkyard dog", where you sit down, stick your arms out to your sides, with your legs out straight. Someone else jumps over your arm, your legs, and your other arm, and that's one rep; it's done for 10 reps.

BUT when you pair them all up...it's killer. Our workout yesterday was 5 rounds for time of:

- 9 deadlifts with 135# (Olympic bar and 45# on each side)
- 12 'hand release pushups' (same as regular, but you go all the way down and lift your hand)
- 15 box jumps

And that was AFTER a bunch of ring pull ups, wall walks, burpees, etc. I've done 2 workouts, an hour long, and my muscles are begging for mercy. LOL


----------

